# Firefox not working with Windows 10



## blackbelt66 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi, I upgraded to Windows 10 yesterday from Windows 7 and I now cannot use my firefox browser. I have downloaded the latest version of firefox (40.0.0) that is supposed to be compatible with Windows 10 but it still does not work. I have looked through several forums and tried a few 'fixes' to no avail. One suggestion is that my firewall may be blocking Firefox but I don't know how to check or to change it! I am currently using Bitdefender Total Security 2014 which I nearly lost due to this upgrade but managed to repair it. Any suggestions? Could it be anything other than my firewall? I am not very computer literate normally and also struggling to find anything in this new OS.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Could be Bit defender.
Disable it temporarily and see if all is Ok.
I am using firefox without problems

)It isnt the built in firewall! )


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i'm also using firefox on windows 10 - its not my default browser , so not used extensively, just to check out it works OK 
and i have windows firewall on and a third party antivirus


----------



## Radiorails (Jan 31, 2013)

Version 40.0.2 is available today for an update.


----------

